# is cyberpower a good site?



## Ikrit (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/

been trying to buy a good computer and discovered cyberpower were you can customize a computer and a notebook. but have no idea how good of a site it is.


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

Eh.

I don't have any logical reason _not_ to like them, I just... I don't know. They're probably fine, they've been around for ages. But that little voice in the back of my head keeps screaming "leave, leave, leave NOW!" and I don't know why.

I just buy parts from NewEgg and build everything myself.

So yeah, short version: Should be fine. Maybe someone that's actually used the site could chime in...


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO

AVOID THEM LIKE THE PLAGUE

I am serious, they rooked me BADLY on a computer I bought from them, and my mother and brother got cheated even worse by them.  Look them up at the BBB website, you will see why.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.epinions.com/Cyberpower_Inc_Online_Stores_Services

http://www.epinions.com/content_105167294084

http://www.epinions.com/content_214430289540

http://www.epinions.com/content_143922073220

http://www.epinions.com/content_89222057604

http://www.epinions.com/content_140140121732

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/product/29853/review/gamer_infinity_ultimate.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/cyberpower-gamer-ultra-6000se/4505-3118_7-31456645.html

(The bottom two webbies are of specific computer by Cyberpower, but bare moderate, low ratings)

Sounds like a pisspoor website. YOU have to pay for everything, especially if something breaks, it seems, and the warranty is like max of 30 days. Most of the stories seem to have one problem or another, I wouldn't purchase a box of rocks from them - And apparently that's what many people get from that webbie.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Look them up at the BBB website, you will see why.



People take the BBB seriously still?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> People take the BBB seriously still?



They aren't much, to be sure... Don't expect the BBB to do much, that's not why I'm telling you to look there.  The complaints lodged against them are what you're looking for.

The BBB is a watchdog group.  They do a lot more watching than anything else, obviously.


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> NO NO NO NO NO


 


Lastdirewolf said:


> Sounds like a pisspoor website.


Once again, the little voice in my head was right. That solves that.

Probably should set up another counciling sess-- I know! You don't have to yell!

*begins arguing with myself*


Anywho, if you're looking for a customize-your-own online PC retailer, you should look into HP. I'm serious. They might be mainstream, but that's not a bad thing...

Otherwise, buy lots of parts from NewEgg and learn the joys and frustrations of building your own system.


Oh, and one other thing: the BBB is a godsend. Twice now, they've helped me with companies that tried to screw me over. Both times I got a soloution that was better than what I was expecting.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen these guys compared to Alienware before, and I kind of laughed and died a little inside when I saw the site. Their systems are rather lackluster in terms of how they even present them (the spec listings are all over the place and don't make any sense). The flashiness of the site also got me - Like they're trying to distract you with pretty colours, logos plastered all over the place so that you gloss over them, and that nice big "BILL ME LATER" banner.

Now, I have no doubt that they can build a quality computer - The parts they're using seem to be good enough - But their marketing makes me want to pass on them right off. I guess I couldn't build a better website, but hell, there's practically no negative space and nowhere for your eyes to take a rest. It's efficient, but hell, it's eye-gouging material. And I'm damned sure I could build a better computer.

That said (and I don't want to get into blasting their website any further), while I haven't read any reviews, they _do_ provide a 3-year warranty on all their systems, and they're using stock brand-name parts, so their PC's _should_ be just about as reliable as anything you build yourself, though the brands for their memory and video cards are "mystery meat".

Another slightly-underhanded tactic they're using is some of their systems (in particular, the majority of the "Mega Specials" towers) don't actually come with operating systems, and that's not made obvious, buried down at the bottom of their system specs list. Worse, their main page advertises these systems as coming with Windows 7 upgrade coupons, when in fact they obviously don't, and they have a countdown clock to try and push you to rush into buying them. Oh, shit, I'm complaining about their site/marketing again. I'll be good.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 13, 2009)

i had a fealing it wass too flashy



Shino said:


> Anywho, if you're looking for a customize-your-own online PC retailer, you should look into HP. I'm serious. They might be mainstream, but that's not a bad thing...


i really don't care if it's mainstream or not as long as it works


----------

